# Other off topic fora?



## tryingagain (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello

Seeing the thread in this subforum it is not allowed to ask about any other OS, it most definitely will not be allowed to ask about non-FreeBSD questions either I think. Which is only fair.

Yet: could I ask, do people know about other IT fora? I'm googling for 'network forum', 'it forum', and stuff like that, but I seem to get only rubbish?

I'm sure you all know some good, big, serious ones?

Would you please share a few?

TIA


----------



## Cthulhux (Sep 10, 2017)

There is a lot of noise in "big IT forums".


----------



## scottro (Sep 10, 2017)

As we allow 2 page threads about systemd, I'm not sure how relevant those rules are these days.  
There are always the various stackoverflow things, like serverfault and the like.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 11, 2017)

There's also generic information at http://www.unix.com/.


----------

